
Pony 0.33.1 - spooneybarger
https://www.ponylang.io/blog/2019/12/0.33.1-released/
======
SeekingMeaning
Does Pony still work on Windows? There’s an issue about it[1] from 2015 and
the one developer who uses Windows hasn’t committed to the repo since 2016.

1:
[https://github.com/ponylang/ponyc/issues/434](https://github.com/ponylang/ponyc/issues/434)

~~~
rurban
Sure. After that ticket a Windows build-recipe, CI and deploy was added.

